# Dresdner Ostern 2019, some more photos



## JeanLux (Apr 21, 2019)

I had the privilege this year to assist Wenqing Perner from Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology Ltd. for building up her show display, as well as at her sales booth, a first time experience for me!

I post some pics of different show displays and some closer-ups of shown plants.

We were to meet ST member Jens-Guldal and have some long chats together.

Great to meet you in person Jens !!!!

Jean




















Wenqing at her display:




Wenqing and Jens:
































some more to come ..


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## JeanLux (Apr 21, 2019)

Dresdner Ostern also hosted this year the annual conference of the International Odontoglossum Alliance with interesting speakers, among them




Andy Easton:




Juan Felipe Posada:


now, this nice kovachii from Ecuagenera came home with me:




the victoria-regina went with Jens, the bella came to Luxbg. (thank you WP)




Jean


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 21, 2019)

Wow nice displays. Thanks for posting. In the last pic, are those faux bois tree stump “pots”? Are they only available in EU?


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 23, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> Wow nice displays. Thanks for posting. In the last pic, are those faux bois tree stump “pots”? Are they only available in EU?



Sorry, was so fascinated by all of these beauties, that I did not really care about the nice pots! (display of Ten Shin Gardens / Taiwan)




Jean


----------



## abax (Apr 25, 2019)

lovely displays and Ten Shin was especially nice
because it was simple and all the plants easy to
see. I also admired the displays being up off the
floor. I'm too old to be crawling around displays
on my creaky old knees.


----------



## GuRu (Apr 26, 2019)

Jean, nice to see some photos of this lovely show here. I was there on saturday, like almost every year, and I passed the booth of Wenqing several times. If I had only known that you were around there!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 27, 2019)

GuRu said:


> Jean, nice to see some photos of this lovely show here. I was there on saturday, like almost every year, and I passed the booth of Wenqing several times. If I had only known that you were around there!



Hi Rudolf, too bad would have been great to meet you in person … I was at the conference of the International Odontoglossum Alliance in the afternoon; rest of the time at the booth of Wenqing.
Maybe next year then 
Jean


----------



## GuRu (Apr 27, 2019)

JeanLux said:


> Hi Rudolf, too bad would have been great to meet you in person …..Maybe next year then  Jean


Of course Jean, I'm looking forward seeing you in Dresden next year.


----------



## werner.freitag (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LadySlipper (Apr 30, 2019)

So beautiful.


----------



## Guldal (May 2, 2019)

Those wenshanenses from Cramer were really of exceptional good quality...well, they also very well deserved got a SM... I bought one offspring of theirs (fma. album)....back in Denmark I regret that I didn't buy a few more of both album and the typical form!

Btw. the micranthum and the masterianum in your last pics, aren't too bad either! 

Thank you for sharing your nice photos - and very nice to meet you in person, too, Jean, and Wenquing also! And congratulations on the beautifull bella, from Ten Shin, that went your way!

Most kind regards, Jens


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 2, 2019)

Thank you for sharing! Some quality photos!


----------



## JeanLux (May 6, 2019)

Guldal said:


> ….
> 
> Thank you for sharing your nice photos - and very nice to meet you in person, too, Jean, and Wenquing also! And congratulations on the beautifull bella, from Ten Shin, that went your way!
> 
> Most kind regards, Jens



Yes, those bella clumps were really impressive …..; I have 5 nice 2growths bella plants now after 'opening' the original plastic where the clump was sitting in …, just adding them to my already here bellas ..  !


----------



## Guldal (May 8, 2019)

Oh, wasn't it a single plant with several growths, as I believed?
Did you divide it - or was it from start more of a compot/clumping together of several plants?

Kind greetings, 
Jens


----------



## JeanLux (May 9, 2019)

Guldal said:


> Oh, wasn't it a single plant with several growths, as I believed?
> Did you divide it - or was it from start more of a compot/clumping together of several plants?
> 
> Kind greetings,
> Jens


several plants from the start, with even 5 printed tags prepared to be added to the individual plants ….
One could call this cheating …, one of the clumps even got a medal !

Jean


----------

